# HELP core i5 650 v core i5 750



## noob overclocker

hi im currently looking a building a new rig and i am stuck between core i5 650 v core i5 750. is i better to have 2 cores at 3.2 or 4 cores running at 2.66???? 








p.s im abit of a noob as my name suggests


----------



## 2048Megabytes

The Core i5 650 is overpriced for a dual-core processor.  If you want a good dual-core processor look at the Core i3 530 Clarkdale processor.  It is currently priced at $120 U.S. currency.

Intel Core i3 530 Clarkdale (2.93 gigahertz) 73 Watt Dual-Core Processor

The Core i5 750 is an very powerful processor.  If I had the money I would go with the i5 750 over any dual-core processor.


----------



## 87dtna

What are you going to be doing with the computer?


+1 the 600 series I5's are just overpriced for what you get.  The I5 750 is a beast, but if the I3 is even more than you need why spend the extra bucks.


----------



## spynoodle

^ I agree with these guys. The core i5 750 is significantly more powerful than the core i5 650 in anything threaded for four cores. if you're willing to pay the money for the Core i5 quad core, then get that one, not the dual core. As the posters before me have said, the core i3 dual cores are the only ones that are worth their price. I hear they can be overclocked very high though, so if you're willing to OC you might give them a try. Otherwise, get the Core i5 750.


----------



## linkin

the dualcore i5's aren't worth it.


----------



## munky89

Im also looking for a cpu. I came across this article. You might be interested in. Cheers
http://www.techspot.com/review/193-intel-core-i5-750/page11.html


----------

